# حبس سوزان مبارك 15 يوماً وترحيلها إلى سجن القناطر



## صوت صارخ (13 مايو 2011)

*حبس سوزان مبارك 15 يوماً وترحيلها إلى سجن القناطر
الجمعة، 13 مايو 2011 - 13:59

كتب إبراهيم قاسم 

قرر المستشار عاصم الجوهرى مساعد وزير العدل لجهاز الكسب غير المشروع، حبس سوزان ثابت قرينة الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك 15 يوماً على ذمة التحقيقات التى أجراها المستشار خالد سليم عضو لجنة الفحص حول اتهامها بتضخم ثروتها والحصول عليها بطريق غير مشروع، وتقرر ترحيلها إلى سجن القناطر.

كان المستشار خالد سليم قد استجوب سوزان ثابت داخل مستشفى شرم الشيخ الدولى فى إحدى الغرف المجاورة للغرفة التى يرقد بها الرئيس السابق، وتم مواجهتها بتقارير وتحريات الأجهزة الرقابية التى أدانتها، والتى جاء بها بيان كامل بما تمتلكه من ثروات عقارية وحسابات سرية، وتقرر فى النهاية حبسها 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مايو 2011)

*أكد مصدر أمنى، رفيع المستوى، أن مصلحة السجون لم تتلق حتى كتابة هذه السطور أى إخطارات رسمية بحبس سوزان ثابت، قرينة الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك، أو إخطار المصلحة بالاستعداد لاستقبالها من قبل جهات التحقيق حتى يتم إيداعها أحد السجون، مؤكدا أنهم علموا بالقرار من خلال وسائل الإعلام ولم يتم إبلاغهم رسميا به.

وأوضح المصدر أن مصلحة السجون لا يوجد أمامها سوى سجن القناطر لإيداع سوزان فيه وقال إنه من المؤكد وضعها داخل حبس انفرادى تجنبا لاعتداء أى من السجينات عليها.

كان المستشار عاصم الجوهرى، مساعد وزير العدل، لجهاز الكسب غير المشروع، قرر ظهر اليوم الجمعة، حبس سوزان ثابت 15 يوماً على ذمة التحقيقات التى أجراها المستشار خالد سليم عضو لجنة الفحص حول اتهامها بتضخم ثروتها والحصول عليها بطريق غير مشروع، وتقرر ترحيلها إلى سجن القناطر.

وخلال التحقيقات التى أجريت مع سوزان فى إحدى الغرف المجاورة للغرفة التى يرقد بها الرئيس السابق بمستشفى شرم الشيخ الدولى، تم مواجهتها بتقارير وتحريات الأجهزة الرقابية التى جاء بها بيان كامل بما تمتلكه من ثروات عقارية وحسابات سرية.*


----------



## BITAR (13 مايو 2011)

*خبر غريب
لاننى لم اقرأ الى الان 
اى
ادانه لحرم الرئيس السابق
كانت اولها مكتبه الاسكندريه
واخرها القراءة للجميع
*​


----------



## fredyyy (13 مايو 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *خبر غريب*​
> *لاننى لم اقرأ الى الان *
> *اى*
> *ادانه لحرم الرئيس السابق*
> ...




*الخبر موجود هنا *

http://gate.ahram.org.eg/Index.aspx

.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

هى سبب كل المصائب التى تعرضت لها مصر


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 مايو 2011)

*قررت السلطات المعنية الإبقاء على سوزان ثابت، حرم الرئيس السابق مبارك بجوار زوجها لتقيم معه بشكل مؤقت تحت التحفظ فى غرفته رقم 309 بالطابق الثالث العلوى بمستشفى شرم الشيخ الدولى .
جاء ذلك عقب قرار حبس سوزان مبارك 15 يوماً على ذمة التحقيقات التى جرت معها، الجمعة، بشان قضايا تتعلق بتضخم ثروتها والكسب الغير مشروع .
وبدأت التحقيقات مع سوزان مبارك فى التاسعة من صباح الجمعة، وتوقفت التحقيقات نصف ساعة تقريبا ليؤدى المحققون صلاة الجمعة، وعقب الصلاة استكمل فريق التحقيقات مع سوزان مبارك حتى انتهت التحقيقات فى الواحدة والنصف بعد الظهر، حتى صدر حكم الحبس على التى كانت تلقب بـ"سيدة مصر الأولى" .
وبرغم الحكم المتوقع بحبس سوزان مبارك إلا ان زوجة الرئيس المخلوع قد انتابتها حالة من الذهول والبكاء بعد صدور الحكم ضدها وحاولتا كل من هايدى وخديجة تهدئتها .
كما غادر فريد الديب المحامى برفقة فريق التحقيقات وكانت التوقعات تشير إلى نقل سوزان مبارك اليوم بعد قرار حبسها الى سجن القناطر، إلا ان السلطات المعنية رأت الابقاء على سوزان مبارك فى محبسها الجديد بجوار زوجها بشكل مؤقت حتى تتم الترتيبات النهائية وإصدار قرار نهائى حول مصير محبس كل من مبارك وزوجته .
وبذلك لن تتمكن سوزان مبارك من العودة الى منتجع الجولف بشرم الشيخ كما تعودت وستبقى فى محبسها الجديد تحت حراسة مشددة ولن تتمكن من مغادرة مستشفى شرم الشيخ الدولى
المصدر : مصراوى*


----------



## BITAR (13 مايو 2011)

*اعلن تلفزيونيا
انها اصيبت بذبحه صدريه
استلزم وجودها بالمستشفى
وليس لتكون بجوار زوجها
*​


----------



## BITAR (13 مايو 2011)

*أكد الدكتور محمد فتح الله مدير مستشفى شرم الشيخ الدولى فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن سوزان ثابت حرم الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك أصيبت بأزمة قلبية حادة عقب قرار حبسها 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات فى قضية تضخم الثروة والحصول عليها بطريق غير مشروع.
وأضاف الدكتور فتح الله ان إدارة المستشفى نقلت سوزان إلى غرفة العناية المركزة ووضعها تحت الملاحظة الدقيقة لمدة 24 ساعة لحين التأكد من سلامة حالتها الصحية وإعداد تقرير مفصل عنها، مشيرا إلى أن الفريق المعالج لها يقوم كل ساعتين بعمل لها رسم قلب والتحليل لها مع قياس ضغط الدم وسرعة نبضات القلب.
من ناحية أخرى أكد مصدر طبى بمستشفى شرم الشيخ الدولى أن الأجهزة الأمنية سمحت لقرينة الرئيس السابق بالمكوث داخل المستشفى لحين تحسن حالتها ووضعها تحت الملاحظة لمدة 24 ساعة، وفى حالة ما اذا تبين أن حالتها تستدعى البقاء بالمستشفى خوفا على حياتها فان الأجهزة الأمنية ستقوم بالتحفظ عليها داخل غرفتها لحين تحسن حالتها وترحيلها إلى سجن القناطر.
وذكر المصدر أن الأجهزة الأمنية فرضت تشديدات أمنية غير مسبوقة على الغرفة التى ترقد بها سوزان ومنع الزيادات نهائيا عنها حتى تمر الأربعة والعشرون ساعة القادمة.*


----------



## BITAR (13 مايو 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *الخبر موجود هنا *
> 
> http://gate.ahram.org.eg/Index.aspx
> 
> .


*اعرف الخبر جيدا
غرابه الخبر
فى ان كل البلاغات كانت حبر على ورق
وعندما تم حبسها لم يعلنوا السبب
سوا تضخم ثروتها دون تقديم مسمى للثروه
*​


----------



## zezza (13 مايو 2011)

*يا ساتر على ده زمن !!
ولا فى اسوأ كوابيسهم فكروا ان ده يحصل ..بس هى الدنيا كدة مش دايمة لحد *


----------



## marcelino (13 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يقويهم على اللى هما فيه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 مايو 2011)

> اعلن تلفزيونيا
> انها اصيبت بذبحه صدريه
> استلزم وجودها بالمستشفى
> وليس لتكون بجوار زوجها



لسة سامعة لخبر ده حالا وضغطها مرتفع شوية


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مايو 2011)

*تخبط وطبيخ فى أدارة أمور الدولة

لك الله يا مصر​*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

بجد الواحد مبقاش عارف يصدق ايه !! مرة ذبحة وعناية مركزة ومرة هتتنقل لسجن القناطر بطائرة عسكرية !! وبكرا هنلاقي سوزان مبارك فى هاواي بتصيف اصل الجو حر والمجرم هو انا بقي !!


----------



## tasoni queena (14 مايو 2011)

السلام امانة يا ام عيييييلاء


----------



## grges monir (14 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> السلام امانة يا ام عيييييلاء


*الشماتة مش حلوة كوينا
اكيد سوزان مبارك لها اخطاء لكن برضة ايجابيات
اليست هى  راعية فكرة الحملة القومية لشلل الاطفال
اليست هى كذلك متبنية فكرة مهرجان القراءة للجميع
مجرد سؤال بيخطر بذهنى 
لماذا عندما يسقط شخص كان فى ذو مكانة لانفكر ونخرج لة سوى اخطائة
هولاء الم يكن لهم اى ايجابية ابدا؟؟؟
*


----------



## esambraveheart (14 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> السلام امانة يا ام عيييييلاء



*" ام عيييييلاء " دي  :
كانت السبب في مد مظلة التامين الصحي لتشمل " المواليد - الطلبه - و ملايين من المعوزين و الفقراء ممن لا تنطبق عليهم  شروط العلاج التاميني".

افتتحت و اقامت عشرات المؤسسات الخيريه لرعاية الايتام و المكفوفين و المعاقين .

افتتحت عشرات المراكز الثقافيه التعليميه " المجانيه " لتعليم الاميين و لمحو امية نصف الشعب المصرى .

جعلت مظلة المعاشات و التامينات الاجتماعيه تمتد لتشمل اناسا ماكانوا يحلمون يوما بقرش واحد ياتيهم كمعونة من دولتهم و هم يتضورون جوعا .

كانت ام حنون بحق تفكر بكل جوارحها في كل مصرى محتاج او فقير او يتيم .

هل هكذا نشكرها علي كل ما فعلته من اجل تخفيف العبء عن كاهل ملايين الفقراء من المصريين ... اختي؟؟؟؟؟​*​


----------



## esambraveheart (14 مايو 2011)

*كلمتين علي طرف لساني نفسي اقولهم لكل مصرى حاقد او شامت او قليل العلم بما حققه  هذا الرجل المخلص و زوجته الفاضله سوزان مبارك من انجازات لشعبنا الجاحد :
عيب يا مصريين ..لا الجحود و لا قلة الاصل و لا قلة الادب شطاره ..و بكره تندموا اشد الندم علي كل كلمة بذيئه و كل شماته و كل اهانه صدرت منكم في حق هؤلاء .
ربنا يحاسب كل واحد علي كلامه و ضميره ..و يرحم شعبنا من مرض الحقد اللي حايقضي عليه و علي كل شئ طيب في مصر .​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مايو 2011)

> كانت ام حنون بحق تفكر بكل جوارحها في كل مصرى محتاج او فقير او يتيم .


 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## esambraveheart (14 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه



*اليست هي بكل مساوئها افضل من هذا الخائن الوقح الذي قال " طظ في مصر " ؟؟؟
و مع ذلك هو حر طليق الان بل و ينعم بحريته و يحظي بالتاييد ايضا..و هي من جاهدت للتخفيف عن كاهل كل فقير و محتاج محبوسة الان و مهانة حتي ممن احسنت اليهم و تفانت في خدمتهم 

الحق يقول لو ان  امراة مثل سوزان مبارك يكون عقابها الحبس.. فمن قال "طظ في مصر" عقابه الشنق في ميدان عام .​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مايو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *اليست هي بكل مساوئها افضل من هذا الخائن الوقح الذي قال " طظ في مصر " ؟؟؟​*
> *و مع ذلك هو حر طليق الان بل و ينعم بحريته و يحظي بالتاييد ايضا..و هي من جاهدت للتخفيف عن كاهل كل فقير و محتاج محبوسة الان و مهانة حتي ممن احسنت اليهم و تفانت في خدمتهم *​
> 
> *الحق يقول لو ان امراة مثل سوزان مبارك يكون عقابها الحبس.. فمن قال "طظ في مصر" عقابه الشنق في ميدان عام .*​


 

*اه و احنا بقي المفروض نختار ما بين ست حراميه و نسخه من ايميلدا ماركوس و لما جات تتحبس قالت انا الهانم(هانم علي روحها) و ما بين مهدي عاكف الخاين بتاع ايران مع انه الاتنين نماذج غلط*

*ثم ان ليه بتقولي انا مش احسن من مرشد طظ*

*حضرتك شايفني من الاخوان مثلا و بقول الاخوان افضل فحضرتك بتفكرني انه سوزان رضي الله عنها افضل من مرشد الاخوان بتاع طظ؟؟؟؟*

*ليه يعني هل كان مشهور عني تعاطفي الشديد مع الاخوان لدرجه انه روحت مكتب المرشد بايعته؟؟؟*

*الاتنين زفت في نظري و نماذج خاطئه للبشر افرزتها ظروف الظلم و الطغيان و المصريين هما اليس سكتوا لسوزان و لمرشد الاخوان كمان*


*و علي راي المثل سكتناله دخل بحماره و هو ما ينطبق عليهم*

*تحياتي لك استاذي *

*سلام *​


----------



## esambraveheart (14 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> ​
> 
> *ثم ان ليه بتقولي انا مش احسن من مرشد طظ*​
> *حضرتك شايفني من الاخوان مثلا و بقول الاخوان افضل فحضرتك بتفكرني انه سوزان رضي الله عنها افضل من مرشد الاخوان بتاع طظ؟؟؟؟*​
> ...


​


*اختي العزيزه​*
*انا لم اتهمك بحرف واحد مما قلتيه في مشاركتك *
*لماذا هذه الحساسيه المفرطه في الرد اختي بينما الكل هنا يكن لك كل محبه و تقدير ؟؟؟*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههه هي مش حساسيه هي فرسه كبسه فرقعه من الجوز دول و انا عامتا بحب اعكس فرقعتي و غيظي في ردودي فتلاقيني بفرقع و انا برد*

*سوزان الي فاكره نفسها انزلت خلاص (انا الهانم ما اتحبسش) و من مهدي عاكف*

*و لان حضرتك قولت لي مش احسن من مهدي عاكف روحت قايله و هو انا بطيق الاخوان خالص بلا نيله *


> *بينما الكل هنا يكن لك كل محبه و تقدير ؟؟؟*




*و انا كمان والله و اولهم حضرتك طبعا*

*ربنا يباركك و يخليك و يحافظ عليك*

*سلام*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

> الشماتة مش حلوة كوينا
> اكيد سوزان مبارك لها اخطاء لكن برضة ايجابيات
> اليست هى راعية فكرة الحملة القومية لشلل الاطفال
> اليست هى كذلك متبنية فكرة مهرجان القراءة للجميع
> ...









> " ام عيييييلاء " دي :
> كانت السبب في مد مظلة التامين الصحي لتشمل " المواليد - الطلبه - و ملايين من المعوزين و الفقراء ممن لا تنطبق عليهم شروط العلاج التاميني".
> 
> افتتحت و اقامت عشرات المؤسسات الخيريه لرعاية الايتام و المكفوفين و المعاقين .
> ...



اممممممم والمفروض ايه بقى الحسنات يذهبن السيئات

اى حاجة حلوة عملتها ( ده لو مكنش وراها مكسب وفايدة ليها والتحقيقات هتبين )

اى حاجة حلوة عملتها اخدت مننا عليها الشكر والجوائز وكل حاجة

واى حاجة وحشة عملتها لازم تتعاقب عليها

مفيش حاجة اسمها عملت حاجات حلوة نسامحها فى الوحشة​


----------



## grges monir (15 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اممممممم والمفروض ايه بقى الحسنات يذهبن السيئات
> 
> اى حاجة حلوة عملتها ( ده لو مكنش وراها مكسب وفايدة ليها والتحقيقات هتبين )
> 
> ...


*ومين قال كوينا ان دى قدام دى؟
الفكرة بس ان الواحد شايف بعد تنحى مبارك ان الاراء التى تهاجم ليست منصفة اطلاقاتأخذ نصف الكوب الفارغ فقط
لست ضد من اخطأ مهما كان منصبة ان يحاسب ( اى عقل وضمير بقبل هذا)
لكن ان نرى هذا الحقد والتشفى بدون ان يكون هناك انصاف بما حققة هذا الرجل وزوجتة فهذا ليس بعدل اطلاقا
سؤال صغير كوينا
اليس عصام شرف كان وزيرا فى النظام السابق!!
اليس تمت اقالتة عندما حدثت حادثة حريق القطار المشهورة
فلماذا لايحاكم هو ايضا !!!
على فكرة ما يحدث لمبارك هو محاولات تهدئة لاصوات الفئران التى ظهرت بعد تنحية
الحكومة الحالية عاجزة تماما عن احتواء الشارع
فى النهايةمجرد سؤال
الم يكن فى استطاعة مبارك وعائلتة ترك مصر بعد تنحية؟؟


*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

> ومين قال كوينا ان دى قدام دى؟
> الفكرة بس ان الواحد شايف بعد تنحى مبارك ان الاراء التى تهاجم ليست منصفة اطلاقاتأخذ نصف الكوب الفارغ فقط
> لست ضد من اخطأ مهما كان منصبة ان يحاسب ( اى عقل وضمير بقبل هذا)
> لكن ان نرى هذا الحقد والتشفى بدون ان يكون هناك انصاف بما حققة هذا الرجل وزوجتة فهذا ليس بعدل اطلاقا
> ...



لا يا جرجس

شكرا على كل الحاجات الحلوة اللى عملتيها

وهتتعقبى برده اللى على اخطائك اللى عملتيها

ومين اللى قال ان حكومة شرف حلوة بس دى لا بتهش ولا بتنش زينه انتقالية

ولو ثبت عليه حاجة يتسجن ويتسجن كمان انا مشضد سجنه

ده مش تشفى يا جرجس ده كلمة حق

ودى مش قصاد دى


----------



## grges monir (16 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا يا جرجس
> 
> شكرا على كل الحاجات الحلوة اللى عملتيها
> 
> ...


*الحكومة الحالية اللى انتى بتقولى عليها انتقالية سوف يتمد عملها لنهاية العام الحالى حتى انتخاب رئيس
دة اذا تم عمل انتخابات فى المواعيد المقررة ولم تؤجل...
وهل معنى انها انتقالية ان نخلق لها الاعذار
ايهم كان افضل كوينا ان تستمر رئاسة مبارك حتى مواعيد الانتخابات ام كان يتنحى ويترك السلطة لحكومة هشة مثل هذة
الاترى معى ان المشاكل تتفاقم يوم بعد يوم من السىء الى الاسؤا ... اقتصادية .. امنية ... سياسية
وارى ان اذا تفاقمت الامور اكثر وقدمت هذة الحكومة استقالتها سوف تكون حجتها انها تقول انها حاولت كثيرا لكن الاضربات والاعتصامات لم تتيح لنا الفرصة
وكعادتى انى طرح اسئلة
هل ترى ان قضائنا عادل ام لا
فى ردك ضعى امام عينيك قضية نجع حمادى وانة لولا احداث القديسين لما حوكم على الكمونى مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار ان من معة برئوا بواسطة القضاء
ومن قام باطلاق النار على مسيحيى القطار تم ايداعة مستشفى الامراض العقلية
فما هو الفرق فى هذة الامور قبل وبعد يناير..... لاشىء
الثورة قامت باسقاط نظام ولم تقم باسقاط فساد.. هذا مانراة حتى الان على الاقل
نقول ان لابد من حدوث هزات عند التغير لكن سؤال يطرح نفسة الى متى سوف نكون فى هذا الوضع المردى قبل ان نرى بعض الضوء.

*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2011)

> الحكومة الحالية اللى انتى بتقولى عليها انتقالية سوف يتمد عملها لنهاية العام الحالى حتى انتخاب رئيس
> دة اذا تم عمل انتخابات فى المواعيد المقررة ولم تؤجل...
> وهل معنى انها انتقالية ان نخلق لها الاعذار
> ايهم كان افضل كوينا ان تستمر رئاسة مبارك حتى مواعيد الانتخابات ام كان يتنحى ويترك السلطة لحكومة هشة مثل هذة
> ...



انت دلوقتى دخلت لنقطة تانية متفق الاول فى النقطة الاولى انه يتحاكم؟؟؟

ومين قال انى بخلق ليها الاعذار لو ثبت حاجة على اى حد فيهم يتسجن يتسجن كمان

بالنسبة للرئيس كنت فى الاول مؤيدة لبقائه حتى انتهاء مدة رئاسته

بس بعد ما شوفت بلاويه واللى مكنتش هتطلع ولا هتبان لو السلطة انتقلت رسمى لا طبعا

بالنسبة للغوغاء دووول معملوش حاجة جديدة نلومهم عليها

اذا كان هدوا كنيسة فالنظام السابق حرقها

لو كانوا قتلوا مننا النظام لسابق برده عملها

وانا قولتها 100 مرة وهقولها تانى وثالث

فررررق كبير بين حرامى يسرقك وضابط يسرقك

واى ثورة لازم بعدها يحصل فوضى ده ف كل العالم

ولا انت فاكر ان لو مفيش ثورة مكنش ناس مننا مات ولا كنايس اتحرقت ؟؟


----------



## grges monir (16 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انت دلوقتى دخلت لنقطة تانية متفق الاول فى النقطة الاولى انه يتحاكم؟؟؟
> 
> ومين قال انى بخلق ليها الاعذار لو ثبت حاجة على اى حد فيهم يتسجن يتسجن كمان
> 
> ...


*لا كوينا مش انتقلت ولا حاجة
انا بس حبيت اعمل فكرة عن الحكومة الحالية وكيفية ادراتها للامور
من هنا نشوف ازاى هى تمارس الاحكام على النظام السابق
هل هى تمارسة بصورة قانونية احترافية ام مجرد ترقيع وسد خانكة لاصوات غو غاء عالية
انا مع معاقبة من اخطأ بلا شك
لكن كيفية التعامل مع هذا الموضوع  هنا الاختلاف ..
نكمل الحديث عندعودتى من الشغل
*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2011)

> لا كوينا مش انتقلت ولا حاجة
> انا بس حبيت اعمل فكرة عن الحكومة الحالية وكيفية ادراتها للامور
> من هنا نشوف ازاى هى تمارس الاحكام على النظام السابق
> هل هى تمارسة بصورة قانونية احترافية ام مجرد ترقيع وسد خانكة لاصوات غو غاء عالية
> ...



عايزين نوصل دلوقتى النقطة فى الكلام

فين الاختلاف ؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2011)

*السيده سوزان مبارك لم يتم ترحيلها للسجن بل هى ما زالت  مقيمه فى الغرفه المجاوره لغرفة الرئيس حسنى مبارك فى مستشفى شرم الشيخ واليوم سوف تجرى لها عملية قسطرة فى القلب 
تمنياتنها لها بالشفاء العاجل*


----------



## grges monir (16 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *السيده سوزان مبارك لم يتم ترحيلها للسجن بل هى ما زالت  مقيمه فى الغرفه المجاوره لغرفة الرئيس حسنى مبارك فى مستشفى شرم الشيخ واليوم سوف تجرى لها عملية قسطرة فى القلب
> تمنياتنها لها بالشفاء العاجل*


*بصراحة  اللى بيحصل دة يجيب جلطة وسكتة قلبية للى بيحصل لية المواقف دىوخصوصا لو كان رمز من رموز الدولة لاكتر من ريع قرن
تجرية قاسية جدا ليهم ودرس لمن قادم بعدهم
ربنا يمد ايدة بالشفاء
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *بصراحة  اللى بيحصل دة يجيب جلطة وسكتة قلبية للى بيحصل لية المواقف دىوخصوصا لو كان رمز من رموز الدولة لاكتر من ريع قرن
> تجرية قاسية جدا ليهم ودرس لمن قادم بعدهم
> ربنا يمد ايدة بالشفاء
> *



*عندك حق 
انا مكنتش متخيله ان الشعب المصرى بقى قاسى للدرجه دى
 ومعندهوش اى نوع من انواع الوفاء لرموزه
امين ربنا يشفيهم ويخفف عنهم تجربتهم الصعبه *


----------



## esambraveheart (16 مايو 2011)

*اخر كلام
من كان منهم طاهرا بلا فساد او خطيئه...فليرمها اولا بحجر
الصغير.. قبل الكبير.. في مصر اما فاسد او منحرف او مرتشي او مهمل في اداء عمله او يستغل وظيفته للتربح..و اصغر موظف في مصر يستغل سلطاته الوظيفيه مهما كانت ضئيله للبلطجه و الرشوه و الابتزاز و التهديد و ممارسة الضغوط بكافة اشكالها و  لاذلال خلق الله و ارضاء ميوله الشخصيه او الدينيه و كل نقيصه في شخصه المريض المعقد​*


----------



## تيمو (16 مايو 2011)

التاريخ يؤكّد أن محاكمات واتهامات ما بعد الثورات كلها ظُلم ، لأنها تُلبي صوت الجماهير التي بالعادة يملؤها الكثير من الغضب والقليل من الحكمة .. أتذكر مقولة مدام رولان أمام المقصلة: أيتها الحرية الحبيبة كم من الجرائم ترتكب باسمك ؟

المؤسف حقاً أن الرئيس المتنحي محمد حسني مبارك هو وعائلته رفضوا الخروج من وطنهم وبلادهم ، لو فعلوا ذلك لكانوا الآن في نعيم السعودية أو غيرها من الدول ...

هذا الرجل يُحترم على موقفه هذا ، وسيتذكر التاريخ ولو بعد عشرات السنين أنه لم يهرب ولكنه واجهه مصيره كرجل حرب ، لا كخائن يهرب من أرض المعركة ..

ويبقى السؤال: هل بالفعل تضخمت ثروتها بهذا الشكل المفاجيء والغير منطقي؟ وهل يوجد قانون يُحاسب شخص على تضخم ثروته على قانون (الشعب عاوز كدة) ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 مايو 2011)

*



ومعندهوش اى نوع من انواع الوفاء لرموزه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
قصدك رموز الفساد يعني؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2011)

> اخر كلام
> من كان منهم طاهرا بلا فساد او خطيئه...فليرمها اولا بحجر
> الصغير.. قبل الكبير.. في مصر اما فاسد او منحرف او مرتشي او مهمل في اداء عمله او يستغل وظيفته للتربح..و اصغر موظف في مصر يستغل سلطاته الوظيفيه مهما كانت ضئيله للبلطجه و الرشوه و الابتزاز و التهديد و ممارسة الضغوط بكافة اشكالها و لاذلال خلق الله و ارضاء ميوله الشخصيه او الدينيه و كل نقيصه في شخصه المريض المعقد



لازم العدل يطبق مع الرحمة مينفعش رحمة من غير عدل

ينفع حرامى يقول للقاضى اسف وميتعاقبش

عايزين تطبقوا الرحمة من غير عدل طبقوها على الكل

خلاص منطالبش بمحاكمة العادلى والغول واطفيح وامبابة

ما احنا بشر خطائيين ومنرميش الناس بالحجارة

نلغى بقى القوانين بالمرة ونقضيها مجالس عرفية وقعدات عرب


----------

